# Plucking Machines



## cockadoodledude (Jun 21, 2012)

I have seen some homemade versions on Youtube that look good but never enough detail to make one. Does anyone have plans they can share.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I seen a drill plucker on youtube that looked interesting. I believe it was just a PVC end cap with some plucker fingers inserted into drilled holes. I did a quick search and found one very similar http://livingthefrugallife.blogspot.com/2009/07/diy-chicken-plucker.html Its slightly different but the same concept.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

We have the 'drill plucker' Apyl has in her post.

I want to finish my 'Whizbang' so I can do custom processing.

There is a yahoogroup for the 'Whizbang' pluckers


----------

